# GnRH (Triptorelin) Logs?



## GMO (May 21, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone knows of any logs of GnRH use for htpa recovery purposes.  I can't seem to find any...


----------



## minimal (May 22, 2011)

i would really like to see it as well... it seems like it certainly works for test boost/recovery with a single 100mcg dose..  but we still have yet to see a blood work over 3,6,12 month timeline..


----------



## TwisT (May 22, 2011)

There are a few on pro muscle


----------

